# Advice or Suggestions - San Antonio , TX



## xnavyss (Jul 15, 2012)

Looking for advice and suggestions.   

We are considering San Antonio, TX for April of next year.  If you had the choice between, Wyndham LaCasada, Wyndham Riverside or Eckherd Place which one would you choose and why.    We are a husband and wife in our early 60's that do not drink or party.  We do enjoy to eat - or least I do.

We will be driving from the Tallahassee Florida area.  If you were going to also consider a stop in between for a few days both going and coming where you consider stoping and or doing.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 15, 2012)

I would stop in New Orleans on the way. It is between 1/3 and 1/2 way. And there is so much fun to be had there --- and the food is terrific and very different from San Antonion.

I think the contrast between and old French city and an old Spanish city would be interesting, also.

Eckhert Place is pretty far out but the parking will be free. Getting into town and then having to park may be problematic. Basically they look like to me ill-equipped tract homes that someone couldn't sell. And I have read reviews about how poorly stocked that they are --- not even toilet paper is provided.

I have never stayed at either of the Wyndhams. Based on location, the Riverside will be closer to restaurants and more of the attractions.

Have a great trip. Both cities are among my favorites.

elaine


----------



## chriskre (Jul 15, 2012)

I've stayed at Riverside Suites and it's got a great location with lots of nice restaurants within walking distance.  The parking is a little awkward though, you have to park down the street in a city garage.  Wyndham will give you a parking card so you can have free in and out but I believe it's around $10 a day to park there.  Other than that I loved the resort.  

The rooms are urban electic chic with concrete floors and mix and match furniture nicely done.  You could theoretically park your car in the garage and just walk or take the water taxi to most places along the river.  You will need your car to go to the missions or Sea World though.  

Have fun.  I love San Antonio too.


----------



## mshatty (Jul 16, 2012)

La Cascada is a 10 minute walk on the River Walk south of the main commercial area.  Riverside Suites is about the same distance north of the main commercial area.

La Cascada is very nice and a great TS.  The parking is valet and costs $15 daily with in and out privileges.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 17, 2012)

Be sure and consider fredericksburg tx and the  hill country.wildflowers should be beautiful.  miles and miles and thousands of acres of wild flowers.

also the wwii pacific war memorial and museum in fburg.

austin too


sterling


----------



## RachelR (Jul 27, 2012)

We were just in San Antonio and ate at Mama Lee's Soul Food Cafe, on Montgomery Street.http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/39/763329/restaurant/Northeast-Side/Mama-Lees-Soul-Food-San-Antonio

The cheesy grits and shrimp, fried chicken and meatloaf were all great!  The sides were good as well.  Be waned, the sweet yams are really like a dessert.

Very good!!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 4, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> Be sure and consider fredericksburg tx and the  hill country.wildflowers should be beautiful.  miles and miles and thousands of acres of wild flowers.
> 
> also the wwii pacific war memorial and museum in fburg.
> 
> ...



We love Fredericksburg.   You may also want to visit Marble Falls and Bandera.
Greune, Wimberly, and San Marcos are also very nice.


----------



## aybaybay (Aug 6, 2012)

chriskre said:


> I've stayed at Riverside Suites and it's got a great location with lots of nice restaurants within walking distance.  The parking is a little awkward though, you have to park down the street in a city garage.  Wyndham will give you a parking card so you can have free in and out but I believe it's around $10 a day to park there.  Other than that I loved the resort.
> 
> The rooms are urban electic chic with concrete floors and mix and match furniture nicely done.  You could theoretically park your car in the garage and just walk or take water delivery san antonio the water taxi to most places along the river.  You will need your car to go to the missions or Sea World though.
> 
> Have fun.  I love San Antonio too.



we've stayed there too it was awesome!


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 28, 2012)

We've stayed at both Riverside Suites and Eckhart Place....and are choosing to stay at the Eckhart Place again next September.  And it is not too hard to get around from there....the roomsare HUGE and everything was veyr nice----I do not know what the compplaints were - it's more of a residential stay. though, than a timesarhe resort.

That said, Riverside Suites were great since they are in an historical building (and for that reason, rooms are small) and we had a view of the RiverWalk and so easy just to walk down the stairs to everything there. However, parking was a real pain.

It is super easy for availability into Eckhart Place with Platinum Interchange,,,,Riverside Suites was harder to get into.


----------

